# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΟΡΘΩΣΗ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΚΟΥΤΕΡ

## stefstath

Γεια σας παιδιά. Ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι αν ξέρει κάποιος. Έχω το σκούτερ kymco x-cting 250i. Επειδή τα κρύα πρωινά μου άναβε κόκκινο λαμπάκι μπαταρίας κι όταν έπαιρνε μπροστά μετά από 5 δευτερόλεπτα έσβηνε, άλλαξα πέρυσι ανορθωτή. (έβαλα ιμιτασιόν). Πριν 3 μέρες αλλάζω και μπαταρία YUASA. Όταν την έβαλε πάνω ο μπαταριάς, την μέτρησε με ένα μηχάνημα και παρατήρησε κάτι περίεργο. Με σβηστά φώτα και γκάζι, φόρτιζε κανονικά. Όταν γκάζωνα όμως με ανοικτά φώτα, τα βολτ αντί να αυξάνουν, λιγόστευαν. Μου λέει ότι κάτι έχει συνδεθεί ανάποδα ή κάπου έχει διαρροή - και να το πάω σε ηλεκτρολόγο. Πάει κάπου το μυαλό σας;

----------


## stauros772000

μαλλον τραβαει  το κυκλωμα φωτων τα βολτια,γιαυτο και οσο δινεις γκαζι ανεβαινει η φωτεινοτητα.

----------


## stefstath

> μαλλον τραβαει  το κυκλωμα φωτων τα βολτια,γιαυτο και οσο δινεις γκαζι ανεβαινει η φωτεινοτητα.



δηλαδή λες να είναι φυσιολογικό. Ο μπαταριάς που το εντόπισε ως πρόβλημα. Με την ευκαιρία, τα φώτα δεν μου δυναμώνουν με το γκάζωμα.

----------

